# Best way to find a let or sublet in Edinburgh?!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
We are trying to find a flat (from afar) in Edinburgh and struggling a bit as we can't personally view the properties.
I was wondering if anyone has any tips on best central areas to live, best companies to use or sublet options for expats? 
Thanks for any and all help,
Beth


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya beth
I have been staying in Edinburgh for last 10 years 
I stay in Leith. I would not recommend anyone to stay in Leith cause it’s a junky land 
The best place to stay is old town and new town of Edinburgh but the rent will be very high.

But do check this website for more info:
Edinburgh Property for Sale & Rent - Flats & Houses - ESPC.com

https://www.rentlocally.co.uk/let-your-property?gclid=CLPaodH8_akCFcsb4QodJjWbyg

Property Search Results - Lettingweb

Edinburgh property - flats, rooms and houses for rent from Citylets

Property & Flats to rent in Glasgow, Edinburgh, Stirling & Scotland - s1rental.com

Property for rent: Flats & Houses to rent in Edinburgh


The best place to stay in town is INVERLEITH

Hope it helps


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya beth
> I have been staying in Edinburgh for last 10 years
> I stay in Leith. I would not recommend anyone to stay in Leith cause it’s a junky land 
> The best place to stay is old town and new town of Edinburgh but the rent will be very high.
> ...


Thank you so much:clap2:!!!


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

give Gumtree Edinburgh a try as well. Very good site.


----------

